# Help with moving Household items



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Need some comparisons, did a search but found nothing,we need to move our household items including furniture. So I am thinking a 20 footer should do it but I may be totally off base. What cost am I looking at from the East Coast of US to the East Cost of the UK? and what companies have you used and what were you thoughts on them?

If you used a 20 footer what were you able to fit inside. We are not moving all our furniture will sell things that can be replaced easily but I would like to take:

1 California King Mattress and box 
1 Queen Sz Mattress and Box
1 Twin Mattress and Box
2 chest of drawers, one breaks down(antique campaign chest)
1 large Victorian Sideboard
1 Corner cabinet
1 gateleg table
1 large Wardrobe
2 leather club chairs
1 fabric club chair
1 sofa L84 x D40 x H36
1 loveseat
1 4 seater garden bench (may be able to break down)
1 small garden bench
4 iron garden chairs
1 grill
2 sofa tables
8 dining chairs
4 small occasional tables
1 french day bed
1 french folding screen
tubs of household goods approximately 40 



Thanks

Mal


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,
You would be better to google international moving companies, eg Pickfords, Crown, get a few quotes, they can vary greatly.
It is important to employ a good company, so that your stuff will be wrapped/packaged to prevent damage.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

I should have clarified that we will be packing the container ourselves. I would like to hold off getting quotes from companies at this point and prefer to hear from other expats about their experiences and what they paid so I have a basis to make decisions on.


----------



## gandm (Sep 18, 2012)

I did some digging on this last week and like you just wanted a ballpark to see whether we had an OMG moment or not. Most are very much fill in form we'll send quote.

This was the best I found and at least it gives some $ info and some size options.

Apparently I can't post URL's yet. upakweship dotcom.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks that site states 20 footer from NY to London is about $3500 that works for me, no way we could replace 30 years of life for that, no matter what my DH thinks, lol.

I have bookmarked that page for future reference. 

Has anyone here used them? how was the service?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maltoo said:


> Thanks that site states 20 footer from NY to London is about $3500 that works for me, no way we could replace 30 years of life for that, no matter what my DH thinks, lol.
> 
> I have bookmarked that page for future reference.
> 
> Has anyone here used them? how was the service?


Before you pack up your goods to ship to UK, think about the size of UK accommodation. It's likely that it's much smaller than you are used to, and even if it can physically accommodate your furniture, getting in through the doorway and stairs may be difficult. 
Is your employer paying for shipping, or are you paying everything yourself?


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Before you pack up your goods to ship to UK, think about the size of UK accommodation. It's likely that it's much smaller than you are used to, and even if it can physically accommodate your furniture, getting in through the doorway and stairs may be difficult.
> Is your employer paying for shipping, or are you paying everything yourself?


Most of our items are English antiques so fitting through the doors should not be a problem, the only thing that might pose a problem will be the Callie King mattress and box but we will just keep that in mind when we buy our new home.

We are self employed and will be again in the UK, so the answer to your questions is Yes and we are


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We are using Ace relocation. They are full service movers. They came to do an inventory of our goods and sent a quote later. We are shipping 500 pounds via air (which will take 4-5 days to arrive) and the rest by ship (4-8 weeks). They have told us not to pack anything ourselves and gave us a variety of reasons: they are insuring so they want to make sure it is packed correctly, they are doing the manifest and want to make sure it is correct or it could get held up in customs, and they know how to pack it correctly for customs so it won't be held up, and to make sure we don't pack anything that is not allowed or will send up a flag to customs. Our quote was about $25,000 one way and we are not taking even half of what we own. This includes all the packing, materials, etc. The cat is another $3500 on top of that.


----------



## Maltoo (Sep 18, 2011)

lovestravel said:


> We are using Ace relocation. They are full service movers. They came to do an inventory of our goods and sent a quote later. We are shipping 500 pounds via air (which will take 4-5 days to arrive) and the rest by ship (4-8 weeks). They have told us not to pack anything ourselves and gave us a variety of reasons: they are insuring so they want to make sure it is packed correctly, they are doing the manifest and want to make sure it is correct or it could get held up in customs, and they know how to pack it correctly for customs so it won't be held up, and to make sure we don't pack anything that is not allowed or will send up a flag to customs. Our quote was about $25,000 one way and we are not taking even half of what we own. This includes all the packing, materials, etc. The cat is another $3500 on top of that.


WOW, I bet they did! at that price. Our stuff would just have to stay in the US, including the cat. 
My husband deals with 6-8 European containers a month, so he knows how to pack and unpack a container and being that our items are mostly antique we would rather pack ourselves than risk having a packing company do it, insured or not, all that said the UK customs part will be all new to us but I am sure we can sort it out.

Thanks for responding at least I know who not to contact  I saw on their website that Ace is associated with Atlas and for me that is a NO WAY right there, my father was in the Military and we moved all over the world growing up and Atlas was the only company that we had items just "disappear" from and what they paid in compensation no where came close to replacement value.

Were they moving your cat also or was that another company? We have a cat and a small dog to move so we will have to start sorting that out too.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Maltoo said:


> WOW, I bet they did! at that price. Our stuff would just have to stay in the US, including the cat.
> My husband deals with 6-8 European containers a month, so he knows how to pack and unpack a container and being that our items are mostly antique we would rather pack ourselves than risk having a packing company do it, insured or not, all that said the UK customs part will be all new to us but I am sure we can sort it out.
> 
> Thanks for responding at least I know who not to contact  I saw on their website that Ace is associated with Atlas and for me that is a NO WAY right there, my father was in the Military and we moved all over the world growing up and Atlas was the only company that we had items just "disappear" from and what they paid in compensation no where came close to replacement value.
> ...


We are using Ace for the pet relocation as well. We are taking care of the vet visits and already bought the crates we needed for her. We plan to board her for a couple of days at the vet to have her arrive once we have the new furniture set up and we are all moved in.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

Another note- we are using british airways because they are the only carrier direct from dallas that is able to ship our cat to the uk. they do not allow an individual to book the pet transport directly. You have to use a professional pet relocation company to handle this part of it if using that airline.


----------

